# 100 Million iPods Sold



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

100 Million iPods Sold

CUPERTINO, California—April 9, 2007—Apple® today announced that the 100 millionth iPod® has been sold, making the iPod the fastest selling music player in history. The first iPod was sold five and a half years ago, in November 2001, and since then Apple has introduced more than 10 new iPod models, including five generations of iPod, two generations of iPod mini, two generations of iPod nano and two generations of iPod shuffle. Along with iTunes® and the iTunes online music store, the iPod has transformed how tens of millions of music lovers acquire, manage and listen to their music.

“At this historic milestone, we want to thank music lovers everywhere for making iPod such an incredible success,” said Steve Jobs, Apple’s CEO. “iPod has helped millions of people around the world rekindle their passion for music, and we’re thrilled to be a part of that.”

“It’s hard to remember what I did before the iPod,” said Mary J. Blige, GRAMMY Award-winning singer. “iPod is more than just a music player, it’s an extension of your personality and a great way to take your favorite music with you everywhere you go.”

“Without the iPod, the digital music age would have been defined by files and folders instead of songs and albums,” said John Mayer, GRAMMY Award-winning singer-songwriter and guitarist. “Though the medium of music has changed, the iPod experience has kept the spirit of what it means to be a music lover alive."

The iPod has also sparked an unprecedented ecosystem of over 4,000 accessories made specifically for the iPod that range from fashionable cases to speaker systems, and more than 70 percent of 2007-model US automobiles currently offer iPod connectivity.

“I take my running shoes and my iPod with me everywhere,” said Lance Armstrong, seven-time Tour de France champion. “I listen to music when I run. Having my music with me is really motivating.”

Every iPod features seamless integration with iTunes 7. The iTunes Store (www.itunes.com) features the world’s largest catalog with over five million songs, 350 television shows and over 400 movies. The iTunes Store has sold over 2.5 billion songs, 50 million TV shows and over 1.3 million movies, making it the world’s most popular online music, TV and movie store.


----------



## definetheline (Mar 10, 2007)

Wooooooo!!! Go Apple!


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Yep. Apple is still going out of business.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Wow. That's a lot of iPods... I wonder what the breakdown of iPod/Nano/Shuffle looks like?

And funny that there was a quote from John Mayer in there, as he happened to be playing on iTunes as I was reading... heh.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Just wondering how many are in landfills.....


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Pretty impressive.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Great accomplishment.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

perhaps we can now understand why steve-o has borrowed leopard staff to work on iPhone?


----------

